# creepy pizza names



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Something to do with Leprosy maybe?? Kids with bad acne tend to be called "pizza face" - so maybe Pimply Pepperoni?


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

You could cut them into triangles and call them Witches' Hats. I've seen a pic of this on the internet and it looked quite good.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> You could cut them into triangles and call them Witches' Hats. I've seen a pic of this on the internet and it looked quite good.


that'd be cute but im ordering pizza and not cutting it all up for them LOLOLOL they're big boys and girls, they can handle it 

pimply pepperoni might work... and maybe grated knuckle pizza for the cheese????? i dunno.....


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Putrid Pie?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If you just put a slice of olive on one of the peperoni on each piece you could call it slivered eyeball pizza or an eye pie. The cheese pie can be a Pus Pie.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think you gotta introduce the pizza-ness back in. So maybe "Pimply Pepperoni Supreme?" How about a Large "Deluxe Puss and Scabs pizza?"


----------

